# Spotted Custom Door Panel inserts Sentra 200SX S14 240SX on Ebay



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Spotted this on ebay for those who are too lazy to make their own door inserts...











http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7947075560&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT

" Colors available are Black/Grey/Red/Yellow/Blue/Tan/white and many more including Carbon Fiber Look colors: Black/Silver/Yellow/Red/Blue. The kit comes with easy to follow installation guide. Please note in most cases: "You don't need to remove the whole door panel for installation", (on some models just the door handle frame..etc.) "


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Those are nice.

I just took the stupid stock fabric off of my doors. Then i had to get rid of that aweful foam backing crap.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was gonna redo mine too but i was always too lazy to go get the fabric, cut it ..etc
this guy sells the inserts in many different colors even Carbon fiber look. Its not really cheaper to buy it from him than to do it yourself but its just easier and more convinient.


----------



## boostfreak (Jan 14, 2005)

thats pretty sweet. If you get em, let me know what you think of them (quality etc..)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

boostfreak said:


> thats pretty sweet. If you get em, let me know what you think of them (quality etc..)


the quality is very good I recomend this guy...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> the quality is very good I recomend this guy...


oh you've gotten stuff from him?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

seeing as how i have done this i have no idea how it the worl you could put precut vynal in..............i had to put mine in, cut to rughly the right size (a little bigger) then stuff it in with a plastic putty knife, then when it was in i cut it with a razor...................it was pretty hard accually....andddddddd it kinda looks like shit now lol.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

becareful I bought the same ones and they were too small!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LADY200 said:


> becareful I bought the same ones and they were too small!


I bought 2 sets from him and not problem ...I'm planing to buy another set


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea i got a set from him too, i havent had a chance to put them on yet but the fabric looks good. i got the black cf looking fabric.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how long did it take to put them on


----------

